# Safe Molting Mantis Apartments



## Teamonger (Mar 21, 2017)

So having about 30 or so mantises all on the verge of their final molt meant the deli cups were just not going to cut it anymore. I wanted to make sure all my little friends had somewhere big enough to safely molt in until I find them homes. Buying 30 containers large enough was just not in the budget regardless of how bad I feel for all those little faces peering at me from their tiny cups however. So after some brain storming and a bunch of google searches for ideas I came up with this!







This is a 10 dollar closet organizer from Walmart. I sewed screen onto the front of all the compartments then cut holes to glue in the tops of deli cups to use as doors. They kinda look like little hospital rooms but for a cheap way to give my mantises a safe molting environment it does the trick! It also has the added bonus of being collapsible so when I don't need it anymore I can easily store it. I have a second one in the works and am currently rotating the mantises in and out of these rooms as they finish their final molts.


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey! That's a neat idea!

I may have to use that.. +1 to you my friend lol! Always keep in mind that mantis prefer Height, over floor space, so turning one sideways might benefit them   Either way its perfect, good job!


----------



## Teamonger (Mar 21, 2017)

Yup, these are not structurally sound though so its a bit hard to turn them on their side or I totally would have. The purpose was just to ensure they have a safe place to molt and there is ample room for that. I'll actually furnish the little apartments with some sticks and stuff after the molting madness is done. Until then I figure its best not to give the little fools any way to choose a bad molting spot  

Quick, cheap and functional was the goal!


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes your idea is brilliant!!

I didn't mean to be a critic, but felt like I wouldn't be doing my part if I didn't mention it! Thanks for sharing this with everyone


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow yeah this is really creative, I love it! ❤


----------



## Teamonger (Mar 21, 2017)

@Mantis_M No problem   

@crabbypatty thanks! Figured I should share in case anyone else was struggling with this issue as I know a lot of us newbies are all at roughly the same point in our mantises development.


----------



## Serle (Mar 21, 2017)

@Tea   A spin off to this mantid lifestyle is the creative engineering we develop , great on you .... S


----------



## izbiggs (Mar 23, 2017)

Aww, I love it! I'll definitely have to try that


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 23, 2017)

This is fantastic. I have been trying to work out the logistics of mantis collection on camping trips and transport back home. Thanks so much. My niece has one full of shoes and I never made the connection of alternative uses. I see it every day and never made the connection.


----------



## Teamonger (Mar 23, 2017)

@Zeppy44 Have you looked into those popup hamper type things? They have a bit more structural integrity if you were looking to carry it around through the field. I believe BugsInCyberSpace sells one set up specifically for that as well.

http://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Mantis-Popup-Mini-Net-Cage-bic868f.htm

https://www.amazon.com/Yodosun-Foldable-clothes-Washing-Laundry/dp/B01IM5B8GO/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1490271738&amp;sr=8-18&amp;keywords=pop+up+hamper


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 24, 2017)

The idea is to travel to an area, camp for weeks or months. Photograph and or collect what I can. This idea was more for base camp holding. Just putting the pieces together mentally at this point.

@Teamonger Thanks for the links. Interesting...........The wheels keep going round and round.


----------



## Teamonger (Mar 24, 2017)

@Zeppy44 Ah! Then yes the shoe storage might be a great idea seeing as they are collapsible   Good luck with the project!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thank you kindly.


----------

